# TSW Kyalami refurb -Ben From RI



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Well here we go again.. another wheel project for a customer. The wheel is a TSW Kyalami, simple, once piece, classic. He rolls them around on a mk3 VRT :thumbup: This a little less of a build and more of a refurbish. The goal is to refresh the wheels by cleaning them up. To do so I'll do my best to return them to their original condition and to strip sand and polish the lips to a nice mirror shine.

Here's the wheel









Here you can see the clear coat starting to peal









Some Shmoot 









Minor Curbage on a few spots 









Dirty and cakes on road grime 


















Cleaned with a cocktail of chemicals, some elbow grease and a power washer 

























So in order to start stripping the lips I had to mask off the faces to ensure the paint stays where it should, hard then I thought it was going to be... First I had to test the tape I was using to ensure that it protected whatever it covered through the stripper, used this copper line as a test.









Seemed to work, so I started taping


























A test spray of stipper.. 









Here you can see a few things (especialy on the right side) Clear coat came off and I gave it a test polish without sanding and it did give me a nice shine, I'm on the right track... Now to mask them all off :banghead:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Coming along..


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Done.


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dope


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

centers need paint to really set them off in my opinion. colormatched!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

clean and simple for this set


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

As always, nice work Ben.


----------

